# Disposing of the carcass after the kill



## treeman101 (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone have the facts on proper disposal that is within the law.  Thanks


----------



## Toxic (Mar 19, 2011)

yea, its OK til yer caught.....joking. The local recycling center/trash dump here has an area during deer season for carcasses. they doze it over weekly. Its also a hot place for yotes but can't shoot them there


----------



## treeman101 (Mar 19, 2011)

I am buring them now so we will see what they have to say.  If they stop me I guess I will have to let them ruin in the field.  But that a big waste in my book.


----------



## georgiabow (Mar 20, 2011)

i have a dump spot on the property i hunt. i was just back there yesterday, and apparently a trespasser was back there, unless all of the skulls magically arranged themselves in a circle around the base of the pine tree, facing away from it......


----------



## garnede (Mar 20, 2011)

treeman101 said:


> Does anyone have the facts on proper disposal that is within the law.  Thanks



Eat them, use the bones to make stock, and the intestines for sausage.  Or let the coyotes and buzzards eat them.  I don't know the legal rules, but I would not leave them near a public trail, road, or right of way (100 yards min).


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Mar 20, 2011)

The buzzards gotta eat too


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 20, 2011)

killed March 17, gone march 20.  Mother nature takes care of everything. mIKe


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah.  Stuff gets eaten by wild critters REAL fast.  I've dumped 3 boars that got into my trap last year and all 3 were decimated in about a week ( I don't eat boar meat. )


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 21, 2011)

georgiabow said:


> i have a dump spot on the property i hunt. i was just back there yesterday, and apparently a trespasser was back there, unless all of the skulls magically arranged themselves in a circle around the base of the pine tree, facing away from it......



I could tell you what really did that, but you would not believe me




> Yeah. Stuff gets eaten by wild critters REAL fast. I've dumped 3 boars that got into my trap last year and all 3 were decimated in about a week ( I don't eat boar meat. )



Why not  I guess if you have a choice and a ton of pigs that you are simply eradicating, I would probably feel the same.......................I am gonna eat whatever gets in my range.  Unless it is really rank, then its left to the yotes and buzzards


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 21, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> I could tell you what really did that, but you would not believe me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have yet to kill a boar that isn't rank.  It's just not worth the time and effort for me to go through all that work.  Killing, gutting, skinning, soaking/icing, cooking only to put it to my lips and have to order pizza because it tastes like @#$%.  Sorry.  I'm not that hard up.  If the **** I'd deal with it.  I'm not so poor that I have to deal with it right now.

In addition, it was around 9pm when I checked my trap and I had to be up at 0430.  I wasn't going to waste valuable sleep in order to process something that, in all likelihood, was going to taste like #$$.  I'll go to Fresh Market next to Pet Smart in Columbus and buy some organic THICK center cut pork loin chops for the smoker.  Did that this weekend.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 21, 2011)

I quartered up that boar in the above picture alone with the back straps and loin with the no gut method. Put the meat in my Alice pack and walk to the truck. I just split him straight down the backbone first and got the back straps first then worked on the shoulder then ham. Flipped over and done the other side. Last but not least and I cut in behind the last rid and felt around for the tender loin and pulled it out and then did the other side. He had a little smell to him but a friend will make sausages out of him. Mike


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 21, 2011)

The boars I left for the vultures absolutely vanished in a week.  Not even a head was left -- not a single bone.


----------



## treeman101 (Mar 22, 2011)

By state regulations they say all of them have to be buried, landfill, or incinerated.  So I guess I will have to play by their rules.  All hogs are considered livestock in Ga. no matter if they are wild or not.  Violators  can be charged $25,000  and up to a year in jail is what they informed me of at our meeting with them Wednesday.  And you cant shoot them and leave them its the same charge.  Just trying to share what I learned the hard way.


----------

